# np (grafía /pronunciación)



## TransmitionForMexico

Para la palabra que da a entender que algo no es posible se escribe "i*m*posible" en lugar de "i*n*posible", igualmete para cie*m*piés y otras palabras, ¿por qué se trata de evitar el contacto de la letra "n" seguida de la "p"?


----------



## duvija

Porque no podemos ni pronunciar np. Se llama 'asimilación al punto de articulación'.
Por otra parte, supongo que si sos nativo de español, sabés bien la respuesta a tu pregunta.


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Porque no podemos ni pronunciar np.


Duvija, por favor No me digas que no podéis pronunciar "Don Pedro". Soy yo, por Dios.


----------



## Pinairun

En latín ya era así.
Delante de _p_ y _b_, _m_.


----------



## jorgema

Peterdg said:


> Duvija, por favor No me digas que no podéis pronunciar "Don Pedro". Soy yo, por Dios.




Hola, Peter. Es que lo usual es pronunciar Dompedro. La razón ya la dio Duvija. Otro caso similar es el del cacto sampedro (de san Pedro). Y los nativos de cualquier pueblo llamado San Pedro o San Pablo son sampedrinos y sampablinos.


----------



## oa2169

Alguien, por favor, que lo explique con toda esa teoría de *n *nasal-alveolar y *b *y *p* bilabial......... y que la punta de la lengua en los alvéolos dentarios.....etc.... no se puede efectuar al juntar los labios al pronunciar la* b* o la *p*.....


Ufffff.

Ayuda, porque recuerdo que mi profesora de gramática se fajó una explicación en ese estilo que ya no recuerdo.

Besos.

Besos.


----------



## TransmitionForMexico

Bueno, a la primera respuesta iba a responder algo similar a lo de Peterdg, pero comprendo que hay una ligerísima diferiencia entre "*np*" que "*n p*" (nótese el espacio) pues no es la misma pronunciación cuando _cualquier_ (<=por ejemplo esta palabra) palabra es dividida o separada por un espacio.
Ahora bien, en este caso considero innecesario el remplazo de la letra "n" por la letra "m", pues si sonase, por ejemplo, la palabra "ciempiés" como "cien-piés" y fuere escrita "cienpiés", yo no lo consideraría una molestia.
Entonces, respecto al comentario de oa2169, me
doy a la idea de que es un gran esfuerzo o es imposible pronunciar
"np", pero si tan solo se escribiera "np" aunque sonara
"n-p", "n'p", "nhp", "n-gdvxz-p" o algo
así en lugar de "mp".

Pero bueno, por poner un hilo la RAE no lo cambiará ¿verdad?, entonces acepto
sus explicaciones, muchísimas gracias a todos. Salu4!!!


----------



## duvija

TransmitionForMexico said:


> Bueno, a la primera respuesta iba a responder algo similar a lo de Peterdg, pero comprendo que hay una ligerísima diferiencia entre "*np*" que "*n p*" (nótese el espacio) pues no es la misma pronunciación cuando _cualquier_ (<=por ejemplo esta palabra) palabra es dividida o separada por un espacio.
> Ahora bien, en este caso considero innecesario el remplazo de la letra "n" por la letra "m", pues si sonase, por ejemplo, la palabra "ciempiés" como "cien-piés" y fuere escrita "cienpiés", yo no lo consideraría una molestia.




No es cosa de molestias sino de ortografía, respondiendo a lo articulatorio-acústico. En español, simplemente, pronunciamos mp/mb y la Academia decidió que eso se escribe siempre así, cuando están dentro de una misma palabra. Es una regla que nos enseñan en la escuela primaria. 
Lo curioso es la otra regla que nunca se enseña, y es que antes de f/v siempre se escribe "n". Lo gracioso es que pronunciamos 'nv' siempre como si fuera 'mb', o sea 'envío' es [em.bí.o] pero se mantiene la ortografía de lo que se supone que debería ser.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Duvija, por favor No me digas que no podéis pronunciar "Don Pedro". Soy yo, por Dios.



Y siempre serás Dompedro para mí ...


----------



## TransmitionForMexico

duvija said:


> No es cosa de molestias sino de ortografía, respondiendo a lo articulatorio-acústico. En español, simplemente, pronunciamos mp/mb y la Academia decidió que eso se escribe siempre así, cuando están dentro de una misma palabra. Es una regla que nos enseñan en la escuela primaria.
> Lo curioso es la otra regla que nunca se enseña, y es que antes de f/v siempre se escribe "n". Lo gracioso es que pronunciamos 'nv' siempre como si fuera 'mb', o sea 'envío' es [em.bí.o] pero se mantiene la ortografía de lo que se supone que debería ser.



Lo que sucede es que nunca (al menos yo, creo) habríamos de pronunciar "mp" cuando estubiera escrito "np", seguiría pronunciándose la "n", solo que con con alguna variación, pero no más cercana a la "m" que de lo alejada de la "n", digo que sería como "nh" o algo así, como "inhposible" ¡huy! ¡tienen toda la razón, se vería horrible escrito! ¡me quedo mejor con la "m"!


----------



## Vampiro

Cuando son dos palabras separadas (ej: Don Pedro) no veo ni tengo ningún problema para pronunciar la "n".
Si las letras están juntas la cosa se complica, pero tampoco es para tanto, "ciempiés" perfectamente se puede decir "cienpiés" y así con muchas otras.  Por lo tanto no me trago el cuentito ese de la palatino fricativa alveolar labiodental.
Es cuestión de ortografía, de reglas escritas hace ya algunos añitos (como dijo Pinairun, ya en latín la cosa era de ese modo) y como toda norma escrita debe tomarse "as is" (los gringos decimos así) y respetarse.
Claro que como están las cosas en el barrio de la Academia, es sólo cuestión de tiempo para que cada uno pueda escribir la combinación que más le guste.
Saludos.
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Cuando son dos palabras separadas (ej: Don Pedro) no veo ni tengo ningún problema para pronunciar la "n".
> 
> *No verás ningún problema, pero con cualquier espectrograma te puedo demostrar que pronunciás una 'm' grande así.
> *
> Si las letras están juntas la cosa se complica, pero tampoco es para tanto, "ciempiés" perfectamente se puede decir "cienpiés" y así con muchas otras. Por lo tanto no me trago el cuentito ese de la palatino fricativa alveolar labiodental.
> 
> *No es un cuento, es estrategia del idioma que nos tocó en suerte como nativos.
> 
> *Es cuestión de ortografía, de reglas escritas hace ya algunos añitos (como dijo Pinairun, ya en latín la cosa era de ese modo) y como toda norma escrita debe tomarse "as is" (los gringos decimos así) y respetarse.
> Claro que como están las cosas en el barrio de la Academia, es sólo cuestión de tiempo para que cada uno pueda escribir la combinación que más le guste.
> Saludos.
> _



*Incluso en inglés, que no tiene problemas en aceptar np/nb, los espectrogramas de la palabra 'input' dan siempre [mp]
*


----------



## Vampiro

Duvi: Con muchas, quizá con la mayoría, de las palabras es probable que sea verdad lo que dices, pero ni de lejos con todas.
En "input" sin dudas suena una "m", pero en "Don Pedro" y en "ciempiés" te apuesto un asado a que pronuncio correctamente una "n".  Y como esas con muchas otras.
Imagino que la palabra como un todo tiene algo que ver, "input" es una combinación difícil para cualquiera, comienza con "i", es aguda, termina en "t", uffff, pero en "ciempiés" te aseguro que me raspa el oído una "m", para mi es la suma de "cien" y "piés" y no veo dificultad alguna en pronunciar correctamente ambos términos.
_


----------



## francisgranada

De acuerdo con Duvija. Si uno no hace una pequeña pausa entre la _n_ y _b/p_, el resultado es _mb/mp_. No es una questión solo del español, vale también en otras lenguas, p.e. en mi lengua materna.


----------



## JulesCésar

Vampiro said:


> Duvi: Con muchas, quizá con la mayoría, de las palabras es probable que sea verdad lo que dices, pero ni de lejos con todas.
> En "input" sin dudas suena una "m", pero en "Don Pedro" y en "ciempiés" te apuesto un asado a que pronuncio correctamente una "n". Y como esas con muchas otras.
> Imagino que la palabra como un todo tiene algo que ver, "input" es una combinación difícil para cualquiera, comienza con "i", es aguda, termina en "t", uffff, pero en "ciempiés" te aseguro que me raspa el oído una "m", para mi es la suma de "cien" y "piés" y no veo dificultad alguna en pronunciar correctamente ambos términos.
> _


Estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro yo también puedo pronunciar perfectamente "cienpiés" sin problema y otras palabras. Incluso, creo que como en francés deberíamos hacer la diferencia entre la "b" y la "v" al pronunciarlas (cosa que no hacemos) pero, de que se puede, se puede..con repecto a "np" o en "nv" se puede pronunciar perfectamente "envase" siempre y cuando hagas la diferencia de "b" y "v". No sé si me explico

Saludos.


----------



## KirkandRafer

JulesCésar said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro yo también puedo pronunciar perfectamente "cienpiés" sin problema y otras palabras. Incluso, creo que como en francés deberíamos hacer la diferencia entre la "b" y la "v" al pronunciarlas (cosa que no hacemos) pero, de que se puede, se puede..con repecto a "np" o en "nv" se puede pronunciar perfectamente "envase" siempre y cuando hagas la diferencia de "b" y "v". No sé si me explico
> 
> Saludos.


No, no deberíamos diferenciar entre b y v porque en nuestra lengua su sonido es el mismo. Es tan simple como eso. No hay razón por la que debiéramos tratar de asemejar artificialmente nuestra lengua a otras lenguas latinas. 



> *3. No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras b y v*.  Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía  española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban  sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de  confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva  en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya  general en el siglo xvi. *La pronunciación de la v  como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma  espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas  zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de  su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de  América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos,  es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de  corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la  Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_  como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el  francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya  desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca,_ _bello_ y _vello,_ _acerbo_ y _acervo_.



Respecto a lo del punto de articulación y tal, a mí me cuesta horrores pronunciar n antes de p si no es haciendo una parada acusada entre los dos sonidos.


----------



## JulesCésar

KirkandRafer said:


> No, no deberíamos diferenciar entre b y v porque en nuestra lengua su sonido es el mismo. Es tan simple como eso. No hay razón por la que debiéramos tratar de asemejar artificialmente nuestra lengua a otras lenguas latinas.
> 
> 
> 
> Respecto a lo del punto de articulación y tal, a mí me cuesta horrores pronunciar n antes de p si no es haciendo una parada acusada entre los dos sonidos.



Bueno no conocía esto, pero, a mí me lo enseñaron así en escuela primaria, secundaria y universidadentonces ¿por qué lo enseñan?


----------



## Agró

"En contacto con una consonante siguiente que no sea alveolar,* la *_*n*_* pierde su propio punto de articulación*, asimilándose al de dicha consonante; la _n_ puede resultar, por consiguiente, según los casos, bilabial, _en paz_ [ẽm ‘paθ], labiodental, _confiar_ [koɱ'fjar], interdental, _onza_ ['õn̥θa], dental, _cántaro_ ['kan̦taro], palatal, _ancho_ [‘aɲʧ̑o], y velar, _cinco_ ['θiŋko]."

(T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_)

La _n_ es la consonante española con más realizaciones, hasta siete, pero no somos conscientes de ellas. Para pronunciar una _n_ alveolar en "en paz" o "Don Pedro" hay que hacer un esfuerzo muy poco natural. En el habla habitual, no afectada, se produce la asimilación a la bilabial (_p_ o _b_) de manera automática.


----------



## JulesCésar

Agró said:


> "En contacto con una consonante siguiente que no sea alveolar,* la *_*n*_* pierde su propio punto de articulación*, asimilándose al de dicha consonante; la _n_ puede resultar, por consiguiente, según los casos, bilabial, _en paz_ [ẽm ‘paθ], labiodental, _confiar_ [koɱ'fjar], interdental, _onza_ ['õn̥θa], dental, _cántaro_ ['kan̦taro], palatal, _ancho_ [‘aɲʧ̑o], y velar, _cinco_ ['θiŋko]."
> 
> (T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_)
> 
> La _n_ es la consonante española con más realizaciones, hasta siete, pero no somos conscientes de ellas. Para pronunciar una _n_ alveolar en "en paz" o "Don Pedro" hay que hacer un esfuerzo muy poco natural. En el habla habitual, no afectada, se produce la asimilación a la bilabial (_p_ o _b_) de manera automática.



excelente


----------



## Agró

_Ave, Caesar_, tengo curiosidad por lo que has dicho que te enseñaron en la universidad. ¿Te enseñaron que _b_ y _v_ se pronuncian o se deben pronunciar de distinta manera?


----------



## germanbz

jorgema said:


> Hola, Peter. Es que lo usual es pronunciar Dompedro. La razón ya la dio Duvija. Otro caso similar es el del cacto sampedro (de san Pedro). Y los nativos de cualquier pueblo llamado San Pedro o San Pablo son sampedrinos y sampablinos.



Lo usual será, donde sea usual. Yo digo Don Pedro con una "n" que carece de cualquier problema de _crisis de personalidad_ ella. Está claro que si relajas el habla y juntas las palabras se tiende al *domp*, pero lo de "relajar el habla" hasta ese punto ya es un tema de uso y costumbre, pero que nada tiene que ver en "no poderse pronunciar". Tanto se puede pronunciar, que recuerdo múltiples veces en la escuela al profesor corrigiendo cosas como

- enpatía
- enpatía no emmmpatía, recordad m antes de p.

Y ese tipo de palabras se distinguían cuando se decían mal con n de cuando se pronunciaban bien con m. Es decir, de imposibilidad de articulación no viene la cosa, tendrá otras causas, pero esa no.


----------



## Vampiro

germanbz said:


> Lo usual será, donde sea usual. Yo digo Don Pedro con una "n" que carece de cualquier problema de _crisis de personalidad_...
> 
> ...
> 
> - enpatía
> - enpatía no emmmpatía, recordad m antes de p.
> 
> Y ese tipo de palabras se distinguían cuando se decían mal con n de cuando se pronunciaban bien con m. Es decir, de imposibilidad de articulación no viene la cosa, tendrá otras causas, pero esa no.


Es lo que yo vengo diciendo, pero nadie me cree, snif, snif, snif...

_


----------



## JulesCésar

Sí, sobre todo en la primaria y secundaria, en la universidad honestamente no recuerdo mucho.


----------



## JulesCésar

Vampiro said:


> Es lo que yo vengo diciendo, pero nadie me cree, snif, snif, snif...
> 
> _



Por eso dije, de que se puede, se puede...


----------



## KirkandRafer

Vampiro said:


> Es lo que yo vengo diciendo, pero nadie me cree, snif, snif, snif...
> 
> _


Yo no puedo, chicos. En serio: sin _paradiña_ me es casi imposible; deviene en m haga lo que haga. Debo de tener problemas articulatorios, lo cual no me extrañaría.


----------



## Lurrezko

Se puede, pero en mi opinión suena bastante afectado: en el habla normal, no consigo pronunciar esa ene sin que suene bilabial. Por lo demás, y sin ánimo de contradecir a nadie, en este campo confío mucho en el criterio de Duvija: lleva años trabajando en él.

Saludos


----------



## germanbz

Si *don *o el sonido (donnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn/ lo puedes pronunciar sin dificultad, apoyando la punta de la lengua en la parte baja de la encía superior, el pasar de ahí a la P oclusiva es simplemente recoger la lengua y juntar los labios.

Por otro lado, si además va a resultar que usar la "n" es afectado, no sé, me lo miraré.A mí lo que me resultaría raro es llamar por teléfono a alguien y decir: Por favor se podría poner dommpedro?


----------



## Lurrezko

Con lo cual, si no haces una pausa, ese ene se convierte en bilabial.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, tenemos que recordar que estamos hablando del idioma a velocidad normal. 
En el habla rápida, nadie pronuncia [n+p] (créanme. Ninguno de Uds. lo pronuncia. Es la velocidad que Harris llama 'allegro' - Harris, el tipo que más trabajó en fonología en español). 
En el habla muy mesurada y sobretodo si no dejamos que nos ataque lo automático sino que específicamente tratamos de articular doblemente, ¡por supuesto podemos! Podemos usar los clicks africanos también, pero nos cuesta un ... ojo y la yema del otro. Podemos imitar vocales nasalizadas del francés o el guaraní, pero con esfuerzo y no nasalizamos mucho en español. 
Digamos, hay 'estrategias del idioma' nativo, que es precisamente nativo porque no podemos evitarlas.


----------



## Vampiro

JulesCésar said:


> Bueno no conocía esto, pero, a mí me lo enseñaron así en escuela primaria, secundaria y universidadentonces ¿por qué lo enseñan?


Eso puede tener origen en que algunos países (entre ellos Nicaragua) adoptaron durante muchos años la llamada ortografía chilena, o de Bello.
En Chile estuvo vigente hasta 1927 (o sea durante más de ochenta años)
Después fueron volviendo al redil de la RAE, pero eso es otra historia.
Respecto del tema que estamos tratando, la pronunciación de "np", claramente hay quienes pueden hacerlo y quienes no, los espectrogramas de Duvija podrían demostrarlo y yo me ganaría un asado.
Pero lo cierto, lo válido, es que no se puede escribir una "n" antes de una "p", que era lo que le preocupaba al amigo que abrió este interesante hilo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro, ¿Dónde es aguda 'input'? En inglés cargás el acento en la i.


----------



## JulesCésar

germanbz said:


> Si *don *o el sonido (donnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn/ lo puedes pronunciar sin dificultad, apoyando la punta de la lengua en la parte baja de la encía superior, el pasar de ahí a la P oclusiva es simplemente recoger la lengua y juntar los labios.
> 
> Por otro lado, si además va a resultar que usar la "n" es afectado, no sé, me lo miraré.A mí lo que me resultaría raro es llamar por teléfono a alguien y decir: Por favor se podría poner dommpedro?


 Totalmente de acuerdo, en cuanto a que se vuelve "bilabial" es una confusión al asimilar el sonido *P*orque al *P*ronunciiar la *P *y la *B*, es o*B*vio que hay que juntar los labios y no sólo por éso vamos a considerar que el sonido *n *se vuelve *m*.


----------



## JulesCésar

Vampiro said:


> Eso puede tener origen en que algunos países (entre ellos Nicaragua) adoptaron durante muchos años la llamada ortografía chilena, o de Bello.
> En Chile estuvo vigente hasta 1927 (o sea durante más de ochenta años)
> Después fueron volviendo al redil de la RAE, pero eso es otra historia.
> Respecto del tema que estamos tratando, la pronunciación de "np", claramente hay quienes pueden hacerlo y quienes no, los espectrogramas de Duvija podrían demostrarlo y yo me ganaría un asado.
> Pero lo cierto, lo válido, es que no se puede escribir una "n" antes de una "p", que era lo que le preocupaba al amigo que abrió este interesante hilo.
> Saludos.
> _


Jajaja  tienes razón, nos fuimos por la tangente. Nos enfocamos en dicción y nos olvidamos de la ortografía


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Vampiro, ¿Dónde es aguda 'input'? En inglés cargás el acento en la i.


Tenés toda la razón, Duvi, fue un multidedazo (en qué estaría pensando...)
El exceso de Ritalin, probablemente.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

JulesCésar said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, en cuanto a que se vuelve "bilabial" es una confusión al asimilar el sonido *P*orque al *P*ronunciiar la *P *y la *B*, es o*B*vio que hay que juntar los labios y no sólo por éso vamos a considerar que el sonido *n *se vuelve *m*.



Bueno, se cita aquí a Navarro Tomás, un experto que opina otra cosa. Por otro lado, y vaya por delante que es una opinión personal, creo que en la vida hay que darle a cada uno lo suyo: hay hilos que son perfectamente opinables, y que tratan de interpretaciones de textos o palabras o de usos regionales. En cambio, en otros no creo que valgan igual todas las opiniones. Si hablamos de fonética, confío infinitamente más en un fonetista con experiencia de décadas y miles de espectrogramas a la espalda que en el de un usuario de la lengua que cree que pronuncia de una determinada manera, sin una base científica que avale que su percepción es correcta.

Un saludo


----------



## germanbz

Voy a pedirle a mi sobrina una cartilla de preescolar para volver a aprenderme el sonido de las letras, que parece que no las debo saber, benditos años de ignorancia.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, germán, entiendo la sorna, pero mi punto de vista es razonable. Es recurrente en el foro que alguien tenga una percepción de su pronunciación que contradicen los espectrogramas y los estudios serios. En este punto, tu percepción la contradicen Harris, Navarro Tomás y la propia Duvija, que se dedica precisamente a enseñar este tema. Si fueras quien formula la pregunta, ¿en quién confiarías?

Un saludo


----------



## germanbz

Entonces mi pregunta es: ¿Cómo puedo estar yo pronunciando una M cuando en la pronunciación de don Pedro, la primera y única vez que junto los labios es cuando voy a pronunciar la P?. Por muy apagada que sea la *n*, lo que es imposible es que pueda pronunciar una *m *cuando con la punta de la lengua estoy tocando la encía, no es una cuestión de matices, aquí es de pura imposibilidad de articulación de la *m*.

Te diría que en otra pronunciaciones si que se confunden más hasta el punto de decir una clara m en lugar de n, y además sin ninguna duda. Aunque esté en catalán a efectos fonéticos la gente lo puede entender porque estaríamos en el mismo caso. *Ton pare*. Ahí no te quepa duda que la n la hago m. Pero cuando pronuncio "don" loquesea, ese don lo pronuncio como la sílaba aislada don. Probablemente sea porque la fuerza oclusiva de la p de pare es mucho mayor y es mucho más natural y casi necesario el apoyo en la "m" (la n cambiada por m). Pero en el caso de don (pedro, pablo, patricio), la fuerza oclusiva ya sea por el modo, el registro o la costumbre es mucho menor o menos enfática con lo cual el apoyo se hace menos necesario. Y estoy seguro que hay muchos especialistas y muchos espectrogramas, pero eso es una cosa y otra es contestar a una serie de mensajes viniendo a decir, que sus autores no saben de lo que hablan porque hay unos señores que saben muchísimo más de esto porque han hecho muchos estudios. Y por supuesto que es cierto, pero es una verdad aplicable a cualquiera de los mensajes, con lo cual dejarían de tener lugar puntos de vista, apreciaciones personales e interpretaciones de simples usuarios ante cualquier opinión de un filólogo. A eso me refería.


----------



## Lurrezko

No sé por qué, francamente, no soy un experto. Sólo digo que si Duvija, con conocimiento de causa, opina categóricamente que es una clara eme, _medible_ como eme, y que su opinión contrastada coincide con la de dos reputados fonetistas, parece razonable considerar la hipótesis de que mi opinión, basada simplemente en mi percepción, pueda ser errónea. Simplemente eso.

Un saludo


----------



## JulesCésar

germanbz said:


> Entonces mi pregunta es: ¿Cómo puedo estar yo pronunciando una M cuando en la pronunciación de don Pedro, la primera y única vez que junto los labios es cuando voy a pronunciar la P?. Por muy apagada que sea la *n*, lo que es imposible es que pueda pronunciar una *m *cuando con la punta de la lengua estoy tocando la encía, no es una cuestión de matices, aquí es de pura imposibilidad de articulación de la *m*.
> 
> Te diría que en otra pronunciaciones si que se confunden más hasta el punto de decir una clara m en lugar de n, y además sin ninguna duda. Aunque esté en catalán a efectos fonéticos la gente lo puede entender porque estaríamos en el mismo caso. *Ton pare*. Ahí no te quepa duda que la n la hago m. Pero cuando pronuncio "don" loquesea, ese don lo pronuncio como la sílaba aislada don. Probablemente sea porque la fuerza oclusiva de la p de pare es mucho mayor y es mucho más natural y casi necesario el apoyo en la "m" (la n cambiada por m). Pero en el caso de don (pedro, pablo, patricio), la fuerza oclusiva ya sea por el modo, el registro o la costumbre es mucho menor o menos enfática con lo cual el apoyo se hace menos necesario. Y estoy seguro que hay muchos especialistas y muchos espectrogramas, pero eso es una cosa y otra es contestar a una serie de mensajes viniendo a decir, que sus autores no saben de lo que hablan porque hay unos señores que saben muchísimo más de esto porque han hecho muchos estudios. Y por supuesto que es cierto, pero es una verdad aplicable a cualquiera de los mensajes, con lo cual dejarían de tener lugar puntos de vista, apreciaciones personales e interpretaciones de simples usuarios ante cualquier opinión de un filólogo. A eso me refería.


Exacto


----------



## JulesCésar

Lurrezko said:


> Bueno, se cita aquí a Navarro Tomás, un experto que opina otra cosa. Por otro lado, y vaya por delante que es una opinión personal, creo que en la vida hay que darle a cada uno lo suyo: hay hilos que son perfectamente opinables, y que tratan de interpretaciones de textos o palabras o de usos regionales. En cambio, en otros no creo que valgan igual todas las opiniones. Si hablamos de fonética, confío infinitamente más en un fonetista con experiencia de décadas y miles de espectrogramas a la espalda que en el de un usuario de la lengua que cree que pronuncia de una determinada manera, sin una base científica que avale que su percepción es correcta.
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Aunque yo no sea un experto, en mi opinión, es obvio que aquí habemos hay (corrección hecha a petición de Jules César. Martine (Mod...) personas que pensamos de una forma y otros de otra, y es difícil cambiar la percepción de cada uno aunque sea un experto quién lo diga.

En conclusión, podemos llenar de 20 páginas este hilo sosteniendo dos percepciones por diferentes personas 

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Claro, pero lo que algunos sostienen en el hilo no son percepciones, sino datos. Es opinable lo que significa la palabra _angustia_, por ejemplo: más allá de lo que diga el DRAE, para mí connota una cosa y quizá para ti connota otra. Pero una eme es perfectamente medible en una máquina. En cualquier caso, concuerdo en que tampoco tiene sentido darle muchas vueltas al tema.

Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Si hablamos de articulación, siempre preparamos la boca para el sonido que sigue en la palabra. Puede parecerles incongruente, pero así es la vida. Siempre se prepara. (Estoy hablando de idiomas nativos, por supuesto. Si me pongo a hablar chino, seguramente tengo que pensar en los tonos para que me puedan entender aunque sea un poquito así, por lo que voy a ser muuuy lenta para pronunciar).

Por otra parte, tanto es así con las nasales, que hasta la Real decidió en la regla ortográfica que estamos discutiendo. Por supuesto, podemos estar en total desacuerdo, pero esto es ortografía, para lo cual las reglas no son 'como yo lo pronuncio' sino 'como la Real decide que se escribe lo que yo pronuncio'. Y desde hace siglos tenemos la reglita de n -> m/ _ b,p (esto es la traducción de la fórmula que se usa: _'n' va a 'm', antes de b/p)_


----------



## crujesono

Vampiro said:


> Cuando son dos palabras separadas (ej: Don Pedro) no veo ni tengo ningún problema para pronunciar la "n".
> Si las letras están juntas la cosa se complica, pero tampoco es para tanto, "ciempiés" perfectamente se puede decir "cienpiés" y así con muchas otras.  Por lo tanto no me trago el cuentito ese de la palatino fricativa alveolar labiodental.
> Es cuestión de ortografía, de reglas escritas hace ya algunos añitos (como dijo Pinairun, ya en latín la cosa era de ese modo) y como toda norma escrita debe tomarse "as is" (los gringos decimos así) y respetarse.
> Claro que como están las cosas en el barrio de la Academia, es sólo cuestión de tiempo para que cada uno pueda escribir la combinación que más le guste.
> Saludos.
> _


Es que no pronuncias cienpiés sino cien pies, haces la pausa como si fueran dos palabras. Si quieres pronunciarlo todo seguido pronunciarías ciempiés... bueno, siendo de Chile pronunciarías siempiés...


----------



## duvija

Lo de la asimilación en nasales es tan elemental en español, que así lo hace la ortografía.
Digamos, la ortografía aproxima lo escrito al habla, no? Bueno, para comparar, los que dicen que no asimilan la m a la p/b, ¿también hacen una pausa cada vez que termina una palabra escrita? Y no, nadie hace eso. Español junta las palabras en frases, y forman una única palabra (en el habla). ¿Se imaginan parar al final de cada palabra en una cláusula? Bueno, así sería si tratan de decir n...p/b


----------



## clares3

Agró said:


> _Ave, Caesar_, tengo curiosidad por lo que has dicho que te enseñaron en la universidad. ¿Te enseñaron que _b_ y _v_ se pronuncian o se deben pronunciar de distinta manera?


No sé a Duvija pero a mí esa diferencia intentaron inculcármela en el colegio unos curas valencianos que insistían en que diferenciáramos entre una uve cercana a la efe y una be cercana a la pe. Naturalmente, no les funcionó y nosotros no hicimos distinción alguna según habíamos aprendido en nuestras casas. 
NO he oído jamás a ningún español marcar diferencia alguna entre uve y be.


----------



## duvija

clares3 said:


> No sé a Duvija pero a mí esa diferencia intentaron inculcármela en el colegio unos curas valencianos que insistían en que diferenciáramos entre una uve cercana a la efe y una be cercana a la pe. Naturalmente, no les funcionó y nosotros no hicimos distinción alguna según habíamos aprendido en nuestras casas.
> NO he oído jamás a ningún español marcar diferencia alguna entre uve y be.



Uf, la maestra de primer año, trató de convencernos que debíamos pronunciar 'bien' y se esmeraba ella misma en leer en voz alta marcando los sonidos distintos. Por supuesto, lo hacía cuando debíamos escribir un dictado. Y de inmediato, ella misma se zafaba y perdía la diferencia.


----------



## germanbz

clares3 said:


> No sé a Duvija pero a mí esa diferencia intentaron inculcármela en el colegio unos curas valencianos que insistían en que diferenciáramos entre una uve cercana a la efe y una be cercana a la pe. Naturalmente, no les funcionó y nosotros no hicimos distinción alguna según habíamos aprendido en nuestras casas.
> NO he oído jamás a ningún español marcar diferencia alguna entre uve y be.



Quizá sea porque hasta hace relativamente poco, en ciertas regiones esa distinción que en el castellano general había desaparecido en algunas regiones se consevaba probablemente por similitud con idiomas propios regionales en las que esa distinción se conserva. Y ello no significa que sea una deformación por imitación de la segunda lengua, sino que en estos sitios nunca desapareció tal distinción. Yo también recuerdo que me enseñaban esa distinción en 1º de EGB, estando estudiando en Castellón allá por el 76.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Después de lo dicho por Duvija y Agró que explicaron el fenómeno fónico de la asimilación progresiva que sufre la nasalidad ante las consonantes no nasales. Pero los alófonos resultantes no se representan en la escritura. Aunque la ortografía española es muy foneticista, en absoluto lo es al cien por cien y las incongruencias entre el sistema fonético y el grafico que lo representa son abundantes y todas basadas en la realidad física de los órganos de fonación. Lo que sucede es que en el proceso de aprendizaje el grafema sufre una especie de idealización simbólica de lo fónico que hace que, erradamente, la representación del sonido se convierte en una realidad simplificadora de lo fónico, cuando la realidad subyacente es el desequilibrio entre grafemas y alomorfos de los fonemas, haciendo que el más ususal parece querer suplantar la variedad. Esto es un error de enfoque y un hecho "idealista". La realidad del habla desmiente todo este simbolismo injustificable.


----------



## germanbz

A mí lo que me cuesta asumir o comprender, es que a una persona que en castellano, pronuncie determinadas combinaciones silábicas tal cual se escriben, se le tache de afectado (ésto sinceramente me ha dejado perplejo), antinatural, de pronunciación errónea y de desconocimiento fonológico, porque supuestamente el 100% de la población deba asumir las conclusiones de determinados estudios, que pueden ser tan generales o mayoritarios como se quiera pero que nunca alcanzarán ni a todas las formas dialectales, regionales ni todas los tipos de influencias y registros que pueda afectar a una lengua.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es ninguna manera peculiar de pronunciación: es una necesidad física de nuestros órganos fonadores; sólo en el silabeo podrías encontrar la exacta reproducción de las nasales tal cual están escritas en fin de sílaba ante consonante en la sílaba siguiente. Pero en fonética sintáctica, la única real, la del habla, nadie puede escapar de la servidumbre articulatoria que le imponen los órganos fonadores. Otra cosa es la impresión que tenga el hablante de su propia pronunciación, pero las máquinas de Duvija no mienten, la idea del sonido que tengamos cada cual sí, y más cuando no se basa en una reflexión y una consideración aquilatadas de los diferentes elementos que entran en consideración.


----------



## germanbz

XiaoRoel said:


> No es ninguna manera peculiar de pronunciación: es una necesidad física de nuestros órganos fonadores; sólo en el silabeo podrías encontrar la exacta reproducción de las nasales tal cual están escritas en fin de sílaba ante consonante en la sílaba siguiente. Pero en fonética sintáctica, la única real, la del habla, nadie puede escapar de la servidumbre articulatoria que le imponen los órganos fonadores. Otra cosa es la impresión que tenga el hablante de su propia pronunciación, pero las máquinas de Duvija no mienten, la idea del sonido que tengamos cada cual sí, y más cuando no se basa en una reflexión y una consideración aquilatadas de los diferentes elementos que entran en consideración.



Entonces la parte que no entiendo es, si me es imposible según dichos estudios pronunciar -np- y quiera o no quiera estoy pronunciando -mp- ¿cómo puedo sonar "afectado" por pronunciar algo que me dicen que es físicamente imposible que pueda estar pronunciando?

No logro asumir la máxima de "si lo dice una máquina, ya no queda nada por plantear ni razonar".


----------



## francisgranada

germanbz said:


> Entonces la parte que no entiendo es, si me es imposible según dichos estudios pronunciar -np- y quiera o no quiera estoy pronunciando -mp- ¿cómo puedo sonar "afectado" por pronunciar algo que me dicen que es físicamente imposible que pueda estar pronunciando?


Por ejemplo, si pronucias el grupo _np _con una pausa (o "schwa") forzada entre la e_ne _y la_ pe _(articulando las dos consonantes separadamente), que resulta en una pronunciación innatural, entoces "afectada" ...


----------



## germanbz

Entonces y con una situación muy similar. ¿"Debería" pronunciar Don Manuel como /domanuel/ porque si digo algo parecido a /don_manuel/ haciendo un cambio de articulación, desde un rápido paso de la punta de la lengua por la parte interior de la encía, hacia la posición bilabial cerrada de la "m" sonaría "afectado"?

*afectación**. *(Del lat. _affectatĭo, -ōnis_).

* 1.     * f. Acción de afectar.

* 2.     * f. Falta de sencillez y naturalidad.

* 3.* f. Extravagancia presuntuosa en la manera de ser, de hablar, de actuar, de escribir, etc.

Esperemos estar hablando de la segunda acepción. Siendo así pregunto, ¿se puede acusar de falta de sencillez y naturalidad a una serie de hablantes que "siempre" han pronunciado una serie de grupos silábicos de una determinada manera desde que aprendieron a hablar?.


----------



## duvija

germanbz said:


> A mí lo que me cuesta asumir o comprender, es que a una persona que en castellano, pronuncie determinadas combinaciones silábicas tal cual se escriben, se le tache de afectado (ésto sinceramente me ha dejado perplejo), antinatural, de pronunciación errónea y de desconocimiento fonológico, porque supuestamente el 100% de la población deba asumir las conclusiones de determinados estudios, *(ver abajo)* que pueden ser tan generales o mayoritarios como se quiera pero que nunca alcanzarán ni a todas las formas dialectales, regionales ni todas los tipos de influencias y registros que pueda afectar a una lengua.



Creo que lo entendés al revés. Las conclusiones no determinan la pronunciación, ni los dialectos ni las influencias. Las 'conclusiones' son el resultado del estudio de cómo se dan las cosas, y de cómo hablan los hablantes (valga la redundancia). Uno de los problemas más graves es que esas conclusiones se llaman 'reglas' como si tuvieran el valor de regular algo. No, no lo hacen.

De lo que Xiao dijo (aunque no hayan entendido un pito, ya que él es muy riguroso y usa palabras que no todo el mundo conoce), hay que rescatar el concepto de lo que dice y de una palabra que no usó y es el 'arquifonema' (lo que él llama 'idealización simbólica'). Eso es la representación de todo un conjunto de sonidos, que los nativos consideramos 'iguales'. No lo son ni por error, pero al escribirlos de una misma manera, nos creemos que son los mismos (ejemplo 'bebe', y piensen en cómo suenan las dos 'b'. Si no trampean, se van a dar cuenta que la diferencia es enorme, y en cientos de otros idiomas son realmente fonemas distintos - o sea que dan lugar a palabras con significado diferente). Nuestras vocales también cambian según las consonantes previas o siguientes, y según terminen sílaba o ésa esté cerrada por consonante, pero siempre las escribimos igual. Sin ir muy lejos, muchas de nuestras alegres 5 vocales, se meten en terreno que en idioma extranjero (como inglés) pertenecen a otro fonema.

La cosa es que el idioma es el hablado. El escrito es una mala interpretación de los sonidos. Con lo de mp/mb, te lo puedo igualar a sugerir que cuando hables, respetes la ortografía, de tal manera que hagas una pausa exactamente donde termina cada palabra y empieza otra - o sea que interpretes los espacios entre palabras. ¿Te parecería bien? te sonaría 'afectado' alguien que lo haga? o simplemente pensarías que tiene hipo? Y no te parece que unacláusuladeberíaescribirseasí? No, necesitás la ayuda del espacio. La conversión a 'm' es un tipo de ayuda que te da la ortografía.


----------



## Vampiro

crujesono said:


> Es que no pronuncias cienpiés sino cien pies, haces la pausa como si fueran dos palabras. Si quieres pronunciarlo todo seguido pronunciarías ciempiés... bueno, siendo de Chile pronunciarías siempiés...


Me resulta a lo menos curiosa la certeza con que te refieres a mi forma de pronunciar sin haberme escuchado nunca...



germanbz said:


> No logro asumir la máxima de "si lo dice una máquina, ya no queda nada por plantear ni razonar".


Opino lo mismo.
Y no estoy diciendo que lo que dicen los expertos en el tema no sea verdad o que no sea aplicable a la mayoría de los casos, pero esas verdades absolutas me molestan un poco.  En determinadas condiciones de presión y temperatura las máquinas también se equivocan y sabemos que hasta un polígrafo puede ser engañado
Saludos.
_


----------



## francisgranada

germanbz said:


> Entonces y con una situación muy similar. ¿"Debería" pronunciar Don Manuel como /domanuel/ ....?


 No es que _deberías_, mas según mi opinión, lo _pronuncias _naturalmente así. O más precisamente, _dommanuel_, porque la "n" de _don_ de hecho la pronuncias, pero efectivamente suena "m" ...


----------



## germanbz

Una pregunta pues, si estoy pronunciando do*mm*anuel, ¿por qué la punta de mi lengua toca dos veces la encía, una para articular la *d* inicial en que la punta de la lengua prácticamente toca la parte inferior del diente y otra tras una breve separación, al articular la *o* ,en la inflexión de la encía al paladar.

Con esa articulación es físicamente imposible pronunciar una *m* bilabial. Otra cosa es si ahora afirmas que yo no articulo eso que digo articular, pero contra ese tipo de argumentos ya me es imposible discutir.


----------



## Agró

En el grupo _nm_ la articulación de la primera consonante, en la conversación ordinaria, va generalmente cubierta por la de la _m_: la lengua realiza, de manera más o menos completa, el contacto alveolar de la _n_; pero al mismo tiempo la _m_ forma su oclusión bilabial, siendo en realidad el sonido de esta última el único que acústicamente resulta perceptible (...). En pronunciación lenta, ambas articulaciones, _m_ y _n_, produciéndose sucesivamente, resultan claras y distintas.

T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982.


----------



## francisgranada

Hola, Germanbz.

Para no entendernos mal: yo también _pienso _que pronuncio _do*n* manuel_, _do*n* pedro_ etc ... Pero lo _sé_ que no está así ... 

El "problema" es a punto en la diferencia de la articulación/pronunciación de vocales y consonantes. Uno puede articular como quiere, pero no puede pronunciar dos consonantes consecutivas de cualqiuera manera, es decir sin separarlas con una "pausa" o con una vocal, si quiere mantener la calidad "original" de ellas. La pausa/espacio/vocal nos permite cambiar el "modo de articulación". Es decir, la articulación de la "d" inicial en la palabra _don _no influenza tanto la articulación de la "n" porque están separadas por una vocal ("o").

(Lo que estoy diciendo, obviamente, no es una explicación exacta ni muy lingüistica ... pero quizás se puede comprender y podría ayudar ).


----------



## duvija

germanbz said:


> Una pregunta pues, si estoy pronunciando do*mm*anuel, ¿por qué la punta de mi lengua toca dos veces la encía, una para articular la *d* inicial en que la punta de la lengua prácticamente toca la parte inferior del diente y otra tras una breve separación, al articular la *o* ,en la inflexión de la encía al paladar.
> 
> Con esa articulación es físicamente imposible pronunciar una *m* bilabial. Otra cosa es si ahora afirmas que yo no articulo eso que digo articular, pero contra ese tipo de argumentos ya me es imposible discutir.



¿No querés creer que hay siglos de estudio sobre cómo se articula y qué se hace con cada sonido? Sí, te podemos decir como articulás. Si te tomás tu tiempo y separás las palabras, por supuesto que lo conseguís. Pero ese no es el habla normal, en la que no nos tomamos la molestia de articular cada sonido independientemente de los que lo rodean. Y te dije que la velocidad del habla rige esas 'co-articulaciones'.

Y te puedo decir no solamente que decís 'domanuel' sino 'dommanuel' y que esa mm larga es ligeramente velar, del estilo de lo que usan en lugares como Cuba para la 'm' normal (normal para nosotros, por supuesto). Pedile a un cubano que te pronuncie 'Ema' - el nombre de mujer - y vas a escuchar algo sensacional. Seguramente lo encontrás en la internet, pero no sé donde. 
¿No podés aceptar que lo que decís es 'automático' y por lo tanto con coarticulaciones que no las percibe el que las hace?


----------



## germanbz

Lo siento, reitero mis respetos por el señor Tomás, pero citas por sí para mí no son argumentos, un argumento ante una explicación detallada de la movilidad y articulación no es "es que lo dice don Tomás". No seguiré más dada la esterilidad de esta discusión, y no por una contraposición de puntos de vista, puesto que reconozco que muy a menudo se produce ese fenómeno, sino por las afirmaciones basadas en citas de este señor de la imposibilidad de que ocurra otra cosa que eso sin entrar en "afectaciones" o hablares "cultos, forzados o estraños".


----------



## Agró

Voy a dejar de citar a don Tomás, visto que no te convence. Si, como dices, lo respetas, deberías hacerle más caso (que de todo esto sabía _un huevo_). Si sabes interpretar espectrogramas te recomiendo que busques en la red; quizá los haya.


----------



## francisgranada

Yo, por ejemplo, no he citado nadie ... 
(la citación de un experto pero, puede ser útil y respetable ... )


----------



## germanbz

Pues nada, me lo apuntaré para próximos temas que surgan y me ahorraré mi tiempo y mis opiniones ante la primera persona que cite a alguien "que de esto o aquello sepa un huevo".  Porque también es tontería intentar colaborar con el tiempo, opiniones y puntos de vista de uno, cuando esa opinión no vale porque no está avalada por espectrogramas y además uno ni sabe lo que entiende ni lo que dice ni cómo lo dice.
El problema de ésto es que se puede convertir en un foro de "citas" (en el buen sentido de la palabra) donde las opiniones de "comunes" se miren de lado con condescendencia o irritación si no se adapta al academicismo escrito, cuando no con superioridad o impaciencia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Perdona, pero me parece que te debo indicar varias cosas. El manual del profesor Navarro Tomás es en el que estudiamos todos los filólogos y se basa en años de investigación propia y ajena. Puedes consultar la bibliografía que aporta. También el profesor Quilis en su manual también afirma lo mismo (aunque cambia a un AFI adaptado en la representación. Vayas a la fuente fiable que vayas no creo que puedas encontrar grandes discrepancias. El sonido es un hecho físico y como tal medible y analizable como cualquietr otro elemento de la realidad. Ahora bien el simbolo del sonido es algo cultural, adquirido y que no se corresponde al cien por cien con la realidad que intenta representar. En todo hecho de simbolización hay una pérdida obligada de elementos concretos en la búsqueda de lo arquetípico y polivalente, esencias del símbolo. Por eso, sin un estudio previo no es posible pronunciarse con seguridad sobre la verdadera entidad de los sonidos articulados, de la materia fónica del lenguaje que, además por definición (porque la cadena hablada es sucesiva y concatenada), los sonidos al tener que compartir rasgos articulatorios con el siguiente (y con el anterior), porque nuestros órganos articulatorios no son instantáneos en su funciones, sino que precisan un periodo de paso (y por tanto de indefinición en el que predominará el sonido posterior generalmente) entre puntos y modos de articulación. La preocupación del español por la ortografía en los sistemas académicos es la responsable de esa concepción idealista y aislacionista del fonema (que siempre se realiza en un alófono, hasta cuando es el arquifonema que dijo Duvija) que nos hace jurar y perjurar que pronunciamos un sonido, cuando el análisis físico de ese sonido nos dice otra cosa.


----------



## germanbz

Pero a lo que voy yo, que líbreme nadie de discutir tales estudios, es que ante múltiples tipos de dialectos, registros, influencias y substratos un mismo idioma, los hablantes concatenan o pausan, no de una forma homogénea, por lo que me resulta cuanto menos difícil entender una generalización de resultados articulación-pausa pronunciación generalizada para todas las combinaciones de sílabas y único para todas las uniones silábicas de palabras contiguas dentro de todo ese amplísimo elenco de formas de hablar el mismo idioma.
Y si eso es así, pues habrá que aceptarlo, pero desde luego para el profano no es ni mucho menos inmediato.


----------



## francisgranada

Bueno. Lo que se escribe _np _(por motivos tradicionales/etimológicos) se pronuncia _mp _(por motivos "articulatorios"). ¿Quál es el problema? .... (p.e. en inglés escribimos _make _y pronunciamos _meic _... aún más bizarro )


----------



## germanbz

No es el mismo caso, en el caso de make no se debe a una articulación natural u obligada como lo que se está hablando aquí.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español aparte de la abreviatura eufemística npi (mejor n. p. i. o enepeí), no sé de ninguna nasal ante oclusiva labial que no se pronuncie como [m] y se escriba como tal /m/ (como no conozco en la escritura emes ante dental o gutural, ni orales ni escritas, sino sólo enes, representen [n] o [ŋ]).


----------



## germanbz

XiaoRoel said:


> En español aparte de la abreviatura eufemística npi (mejor n. p. i. o enepeí), no sé de ninguna nasal ante oclusiva labial que no se pronuncie como [m] y se escriba como tal /m/ (como no conozco en la escritura emes ante dental o gutural, ni orales ni escritas, sino sólo enes, representen [n] o [ŋ]).



Según eso, debería sonar exactamente igual esa combinación en las siguientes expresiones.

a mis tías
a*mn*istías

y cuando digo u oigo ambas, no me suenan igual ni con la misma articulación, esa es la parte que no entiendo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quizá porque lo que dices es *amnistías*, no _anmistías_.


----------



## francisgranada

Me parece un ejemplo inexistente ...
(conozco _amnistía_, que pero representa una otra situación fonética)


----------



## germanbz

Uy lo he escrito al revés, debe ser la hora, lo que quería poner es si en la combinación inversa también se debería pronunciar mm, porque la tendencia natural también parece ir a esa pronunciación.


----------



## duvija

germanbz said:


> Uy lo he escrito al revés, debe ser la hora, lo que quería poner es si en la combinación inversa también se debería pronunciar mm, porque la tendencia natural también parece ir a esa pronunciación.



No, los sonidos nos salen de la boca en orden. No es lo mismo mn que nm


----------



## jmx

Yo por mi parte creo que puede darse el caso de que una persona que está hablando muy enfáticamente, por ejemplo dando una conferencia, llegue a pronunciar un grupo "n p" como [np], es decir apoyando la lengua en el alveolo, y no [mp]. Ahora bien, sería algo bastante infrecuente, y por supuesto esa misma persona no haría lo mismo en una conversación ordinaria, si es castellanohablante nativo. En realidad pronunciar [np] no me parece especialmente difícil; mucho más difícil encuentro yo pronunciar la "d" final de "verdad" o "salud". Pero que no sea difícil no significa que me moleste en hacerlo.

Me permito recordar a los foreros que hay un programa llamado "Praat", gratuito y bajable desde internet, que permite experimentar uno mismo con estos temas. El programa es bastante sencillo de manejar; lo que ya es más difícil es saber interpretar los espectrogramas, pero para el que tenga interés por estos temas, vale la pena intentarlo.


----------



## duvija

jmartins said:


> Me permito recordar a los foreros que hay un programa llamado "Praat", gratuito y bajable desde internet, que permite experimentar uno mismo con estos temas. El programa es bastante sencillo de manejar; lo que ya es más difícil es saber interpretar los espectrogramas, pero para el que tenga interés por estos temas, vale la pena intentarlo.



¡Uy, qué bien, bajaste Praat! Es excelente.
Lo que quiero decir es que la fonética no es un arte. Es una ciencia, pura y dura. Las cosas se miden, comparan y conseguimos estadísticas. No importa el 'yo lo digo así' (anécdota) sino 'cómo lo dicen 10.000 personas' y de ahí, a qué conclusiones llegamos. No importa la anécdota personal porque entonces hay que analizar y aceptar lo que serían los defectos de lenguaje (como el 'ceceo' - en países seseantes o ceceantes. O el labio leporino), que existen, por supuesto, pero no se dan como 'reglas' del idioma.


----------



## Juan09

Hola, me parece que ya sé porqué no hay palabras con np. 
 La cuestión es que alguien que hable la lengua hispana, no tiene capacidad para pronunciar esa cadena, al igual que md por ejemplo.
 Intenten pronunciar np en una palabra con mp y les va a costar.
 Hay algunas excepciones, pero de todas maneras se pronuncian como mp: input, senpai, bienplatence y cienpiés (aunque es más común decir ciempiés, pero las dos son válidas).
 Espero haber ayudado😁.
 ¡Chau!
 🤠🤠🤠🤠🤠🤠


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Las consonantes que tienen un punto de articulación cercano y cuya presencia se fuerza mutuamente se llaman "homorganicas", y, hasta donde yo sé, son un fenómeno fonético presente en todos los idiomas, aunque a veces la ortografía de la impresión de no apegarse a él.


----------



## Rocko!

Juan09 said:


> Intenten pronunciar np en una palabra con mp y les va a costar.


Cierto. El asunto es si cortamos o no el flujo de aire. En "don+Pedro" lo cortamos si la intención es conservar el sonido de una N, mientras que en Donpedro la N se transforma en una M cuando no cortamos el flujo de aire proveniente de la garganta, es decir:

La N libre con labios abiertos + el final del sonido de la N con los labios cerrados por un instante (con flujo de aire no cortado) para comenzar a pronunciar sin pausa una P que sigue + una vibración ligera natural = M

Las personas que dicen que la N no se transforma en una M no están considerando el final de la N con los labios cerrados (lo cual es una M).


----------



## Juan09

Claro, además si queremos pronunciar "np" nos va a salir "nmp" o "n...p".
 En el caso de "Don Pedro" lo pronunciamos como "Dompedro".


----------

